# the things my stepfather tried to get me, an im a honda hater



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137784000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137779000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Rear+Bag
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07137912000&subcat=Mowers%2C+Side+Discharge

i hate hondas  craftsman deck ok, honda engine, anyways they look like craftsman labeled honda decks
http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/ModelDetail.asp?ModelName=hrx217hxa

i told him stop picking the darned 500-1000 dollar mowers with honda gcv engines, they cant put up with an acre a week, let alnoe the almost 20 i do a week, i otld him if he is going to do anything for me, it was going to be to get the f0ck outta my way and leave me alone  
dont ya just love inlaws??? :devil:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hey how about this why is the warranty soooooooo much for the craftsman's with hondas. me my 300 dollar 6.0 hp briggs powered craftsman was only an extra 30 bucks for the warranty. mainly because they know the engine will last.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

refresh my remembery, how much does that warrenty csot for the honda powered crafsman??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

$69.99 :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep $39.99 for any briggs powered craftsman for 3 years $69.99 for any honda for 3 years. so what about that.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

man if you are mowing" 20 acres "a week with a walk mower you need somthing with a sulky, or about three different mowers i like snapper walk behind and snapper's <------(sulky they bag great also kohler all the way !!! go for the opti oil if you want to talk good 2 year x-tra warranty ..just my 2 cents


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jonathon, Those are some good mowers and they're expensive. If he wants to buy you one, I would take it. Sell it and get a mower with a briggs.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

they arent good 














ya know y??


they got frekin honda gcv's


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah snappers are good. everyone should know that i think. i've had em they stand up to some crap and all with briggs and all would still run if i didn't use em so much and leave em out to much and they rusted.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:jest: exactly :jest: :devil:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Briggs are the best. They are just the easiest to fix and maintain. But I wouldn't doubt the tecumseh side valve 6.5 on my yardman. That thing has had abuse and still runs great.


----------

